# [VERKAUFE] 50€ Razer-Shop-Gutschein für 30€



## zanchin (12. April 2013)

*[VERKAUFE] 50€ Razer-Shop-Gutschein für 30€*

Hi zusammen,

verkaufe hier einen 50€ Gutschein für den Razer-Store, gültig bis 10.05.13. Der Gutschein stammt aus einer Rückgabe.
Der Gutschein ist nicht kombinierbar mit anderen Angeboten und folgende Produkte sind ausgeschlossen:
Razer Blade Gaming Laptop
Star Wars: The Old Republic Gaming Mouse
Star Wars: The Old Republic Gaming Keyboard
Razer Blade Extended Warranty
Razer Edge
Razer Edge Extended Warranty
Razer Edge Pro

Bei Vorkasse per Überweisung hätte ich gerne 30€, PayPal ist auch möglich, dann aber bitte 32€.

Freue mich auf Eure Rückmeldung.

Patrick


----------



## zanchin (15. April 2013)

Bin für Preisvorschläge offen!


----------



## Kaisan (16. April 2013)

Sicherlich lässt sich am Preis etwas schrauben ... für 10-20 Euro würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## zanchin (16. April 2013)

OK, mein Angebot: 20€ Überweisung, 21€ PayPal.


----------



## Kaisan (16. April 2013)

Bei dem Preis schlage ich zu  Werde Dir dann mal eine private Nachricht mit weiteren Details zukommen lassen.


----------



## zanchin (16. April 2013)

Alles geklappt, super Handelspartner! Danke!


----------

